# DTV Oversight Hearing On House Docket



## robmadden1 (Nov 2, 2008)

Next up is March 12 hearing on universal service reform
By John Eggerton -- Broadcasting & Cable, 2/24/2009 4:51:15 PM MT

Rep. Rick Boucher, chairman of the House Communications, Tech & Internet Subcommittee, said Tuesday that he would hold an oversight hearing on the DTV transition in the spring, "well before" the new June 12 hard date for pulling the plug on analog signals.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/179817-DTV_Oversight_Hearing_On_House_Docket.php

*Retrans Takes Over DTV-Oversight Hearing*

National Cable & Telecommunications Association president Kyle McSlarrow uses entire time at DTV-oversight hearing to focus on retransmission-consent negotiations.
By John Eggerton -- Broadcasting & Cable, 9/16/2008 9:00:00 AM MT

A digital-TV-oversight hearing in the House Tuesday became the site of a tussle over retransmission-consent negotiations.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/115440-Retrans_Takes_Over_DTV_Oversight_Hearing.php


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

robmadden1 said:


> Next up is March 12 hearing on universal service reform
> By John Eggerton -- Broadcasting & Cable, 2/24/2009 4:51:15 PM MT
> 
> Rep. Rick Boucher, chairman of the House Communications, Tech & Internet Subcommittee, said Tuesday that he would hold an oversight hearing on the DTV transition in the spring, "well before" the new June 12 hard date for pulling the plug on analog signals.
> ...


Sure, waste some more money beating this thing to death. :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> Sure, waste some more money beating this thing to death. :beatdeadhorse:


Yep, the more they talk the worse it gets. :nono2:


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

But, but, but, but, this was a "one time extension" and its backers promised to never even "ask again".

See, I told you so.

Never.


----------

